# Dvd R+-rw



## Othon (2 Février 2005)

Hello a tous,
vous allez me trouver peut etre con mais dans tout ces sigles je ne m'y retrouve plus....
DVD +R, DVD -R, DVD +-R et tout et tout....
Je viens d'acheter un Imac avec superdrive.... il accepte quoi comme DVD ?

Merci


----------



## bugman (2 Février 2005)

Lut,

Le mac accepte les DVD-R il me semble.

Le + et le - = la norme
R = On ne grave qu'une fois au meme emplacement sur le DVD.
RW = On grave jusqu'a 1000 fois (environs).

A+,
Bug.


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2005)

Un DVD+R est un média single layer : tu y enregistre 4,7 Go. Un DVD-R est un média dual layer, tu y enregistres le double, grace à deux couches superposées, dont l'une est en transparence.
Quelles sont les caractérisitques des superdrive des nouveaux iMacs ? Je n'en sais rien. Mais maintenant que ta question est dans le forum approprié, tu devrais vite trouver une réponse.


----------



## bugman (2 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un DVD+R est un média single layer : tu y enregistre 4,7 Go. Un DVD-R est un média dual layer, tu y enregistres le double, grace à deux couches superposées, dont l'une est en transparence.



Hein ?!? :mouais:


----------



## Webmr (2 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un DVD+R est un média single layer : tu y enregistre 4,7 Go. Un DVD-R est un média dual layer, tu y enregistres le double, grace à deux couches superposées, dont l'une est en transparence.
> Quelles sont les caractérisitques des superdrive des nouveaux iMacs ? Je n'en sais rien. Mais maintenant que ta question est dans le forum approprié, tu devrais vite trouver une réponse.



Non tu fais fausse route...
Ce sont juste des formats proposés par 2 compagnies différentes mais c'est la meme chose... Sauf qu'apparament le DVD-R est suffisant pour les données, et le DVD+R plus adapté pour la vidéo...
On ne peut graver qu'un seule fois sur les DVD-R /+R (R=recordable)

Les DVD qui ont deux couches sont les DVD+R9... L'iMac actuel ne les grave pas...

Et pour les DVD-RW /+RW ils sont réinscriptible (RW = rewritable)... Ce qui veut dire qu'on peut effacer les données qui sont dessus pour en rémettre d'autre (on est pas obligé de forcement effacer, on peut graver dessus directement)
Par contre je sais pas si l'iMac peut les graver 

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2005)

Il n'y a pas de DVD+9, mais des DVD-9. La technologie -(x) est un ingrédient nécessaire au dual layer. Mais tu as raison, il y a encore des DVD-R à 4,5 Go. 
Et ce média reste une sale jungle de formats.


Mais j'ai enfin trouvé une VF d'une FAQ DVD bien faite ! C'est là.


----------



## Webmr (2 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de DVD+9, mais des DVD-9. C'est la technologie -(x) qui permet le dual layer. Mais tu as raison, il y a encore des DVD-R à 4,5 Go.



J'ais pas mis DVD+9 mais DVD+R9...
Regarde j'ais trouvé un lien pour te le prouver 
Défille et tu va voir un tableur avec la capacité clic ici


----------



## chrisphilrom (2 Février 2005)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé de graver un dvd-RW avec un iMac G5 SD ?
Est-ce possible ?
Merci


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2005)

Oui. Verbatim, qui aime bien foutre le bord..., a créé un standard de DVD+R a partir de la technologie DVD-9.
Ce sont donc les DVD+R9... 
Et ils sont d'ailleurs à un prix totalement prohibitif !
Mais l'histoire des formats est aussi complexe que leur présent. 

Pour revenir à la question, les derniers iMac G5 ne sont pas équipés de superdrive+/- ? 
On ne trouve cette option que pour les miniMacs ?
Des fois, les stratégies hardware d'Apple me laissent dubitatif...


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé de graver un dvd-RW avec un iMac G5 SD ?
> Est-ce possible ?
> Merci


 
Oui je l'ai fait


----------



## chrisphilrom (2 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai fait


et ça marche !???
en théorie, il n'est pas censé le faire... non ?


----------



## Webmr (2 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> et ça marche !???
> en théorie, il n'est pas censé le faire... non ?



S'il a dit qu'il l'a fait c'est que ça marche, ça me parait logique 
Pourquoi il ne serait pas censé le faire ? Juste qu'Apple aurait pu préciser DVD-RW /+RW
Mais bon


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> S'il a dit qu'il l'a fait c'est que ça marche, ça me parait logique
> Pourquoi il ne serait pas censé le faire ? Juste qu'Apple aurait pu préciser DVD-RW /+RW
> Mais bon


 
Bonne déduction 009  

Depuis très longtemps les graveurs de DVD-R gravent aussi les DVD-RW.
Ce serait une hérésie qu'il en soit autrement aujourd'hui.


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

bien que tous les lecteurs dvd de salon lisent maintenant toutes les normes

la norme -R est en general mieux acceptee



pour ce qui est du superdrive, j'ai hate que quelqu'un trouve un bidouille pour le booster


----------



## chrisphilrom (2 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bien que tous les lecteurs dvd de salon lisent maintenant toutes les normes
> 
> la norme -R est en general mieux acceptee
> 
> ...



pourquoi ? il rame à ce point ?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les DVD-RW /+RW ils sont réinscriptible (RW = rewritable)... Ce qui veut dire qu'on peut effacer les données qui sont dessus pour en rémettre d'autre (on est pas obligé de forcement effacer, on peut graver dessus directement)
> Par contre je sais pas si l'iMac peut les graver




Je confirme que le superdrive de l'Imag5-20" grave les DVD-RW
Seul grand regret c'est que Apple est assez en retard sur le marché où le double-couche se répand à trrès grande vitesse ... dommage  

Joseph


----------



## youngbuck (2 Février 2005)

Oui les DVD-R(w) c'est sur.... Mais pour les DVD+R(w) ? 

Je pense qu'il grave les 2 puisque c'est le même superdrive que pour les iBook G4...

Quelqu'un peu apporter une réponse ?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Février 2005)

youngbuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui les DVD-R(w) c'est sur.... Mais pour les DVD+R(w) ?
> 
> Je pense qu'il grave les 2 puisque c'est le même superdrive que pour les iBook G4...
> 
> Quelqu'un peu apporter une réponse ?




Je viens d'effectuer l'essai ..... il est concluant
Oui le superdrive de l'ImacG5  grave les DVD +RW aussi !  

Joseph


----------



## chrisphilrom (2 Février 2005)

excellente nouvelle.
C'est assez allucinant qu'Apple se contente de marquer "gravec les dvd-r" alors qu'il grave apparemment aussi les -rw +r et +rw !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> excellente nouvelle.
> C'est assez allucinant qu'Apple se contente de marquer "gravec les dvd-r" alors qu'il grave apparemment aussi les -rw +r et +rw !!!




Hallucinant oui ... je suis totalement de ton avis

On peut y ajouter le bridage de la carte video au lieu de la laisser en "dual screen" et de s'en vanter

Moi personnellement le marketing de Apple me laisse perplexe  

Joseph


----------



## Othon (3 Février 2005)

Donc si je comprend bien,

je peux acheter n'importe quel DVD pour graver sur mon Imac G5.

Cool


----------



## benamad (3 Février 2005)

oui mais prefere les DVD-R qui sont officiellement supportés. Mon superdrive m'a fais des erreurs sur des DVD+R (mais ça a marché pas mal de fois quand meme).


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2005)

Oui le SD semble assez capricieux (enfin je pense que c'est plutôt le firmware qui est mal programmé) car il me grave des DVD-R TraxData 8x en 2x :mouais: alors que ces derniers sont réputés pour être de bonne qualité  et que je les grave en 12x sur mon PC


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Hallucinant oui ... je suis totalement de ton avis
> 
> On peut y ajouter le bridage de la carte video au lieu de la laisser en "dual screen" et de s'en vanter
> 
> ...



NAN ! Ca n'a rien à voir. Les DVD, c'est une question d'historique. Les premiers lecteurs de DVD montés par Apple dans les iMac G3 "manges disques" entre autre, ne lisent que les DVD (ceux "pressés" en usine) et les DVD-R (pas les -RW, ni les "+" d'aucune sorte). Aujourd'hui, avec les Superdrive, c'est du cas par cas : Par exemple, pour les Pioneers, voici ce que ça donne :

Du DVR 103 au DVR 105 : lisent les DVD + mais ne les gravent pas
A partir du DVR 106 : lisent et gravent les + et les -
A partir du DVR 108 : en plus, gravent les "double couche" (le DVR 117 aussi, si on change le firmware, car en fait, c'est un 108 bridé par Apple

pour les autres marques, voyez les sites des constructeurs.

Une dernière remarque pour les "+", ils ne sont pas "plus orientés vidéo" que les moins, ils sont juste plus orientés PC. Pour la vidéo, la plupart des lecteurs de salons ne lisent que les DVD-.


----------



## GLX (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...pour les Pioneers, voici ce que ça donne :
> 
> Du DVR 103 au DVR 105 : lisent les DVD + mais ne les gravent pas
> A partir du DVR 106 : lisent et gravent les + et les -
> A partir du DVR 108 : en plus, gravent les "double couche" (le DVR 117 aussi, si on change le firmware, car en fait, c'est un 108 bridé par Apple...



désolé,
les 103, 104 et 105 ne lisent pas les + 
j'ai mis un 107 dans mon iMac juste pour pouvoir lire les + gravés par ma platine DVD/graveur de salon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> désolé,
> les 103, 104 et 105 ne lisent pas les +
> j'ai mis un 107 dans mon iMac juste pour pouvoir lire les + gravés par ma platine DVD/graveur de salon.



Alors, c'est qu'Apple les à bridés, car pour Pioneer, ils lisent les DVD+R et +RW en 2x pour les 103 et 104, et en 6x pour les 105. donc, il aurait suffi que tu mettes le firmware à jour. Celà dit, le 107 est un excellent choix, j'en ai mis un dans un boitier Firewire, il va au poil.


----------



## GLX (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est qu'Apple les à bridés, car pour Pioneer, ils lisent les DVD+R et +RW en 2x pour les 103 et 104, et en 6x pour les 105. donc, il aurait suffi que tu mettes le firmware à jour. Celà dit, le 107 est un excellent choix, j'en ai mis un dans un boitier Firewire, il va au poil.



effectivement le 104 apple n'est pas un vrai 104 pionner et pour le flasher, moi j'ai laissé tomber vu la complexité :
http://www.jibee.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=1704&hl=


----------



## ivremort (3 Février 2005)

Eh ben dites donc! C'est compliqué tout ça! On pige que dalle!
J'espère qu'un jour il n'y aura qu'un seul format!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Février 2005)

Tout le monde cite des superdrives en terme de DVD Pioneer 104 ... 107 ...
je ne vois personnellement pas cela ... mon ImacG5 me renseigne le graveur suivant :

MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-825

Où pourrais-je me renseigner s'il existe un firmware pour ce modèle?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pour les autres marques, voyez les sites des constructeurs.


----------



## Webmr (3 Février 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben dites donc! C'est compliqué tout ça! On pige que dalle!
> J'espère qu'un jour il n'y aura qu'un seul format!!!



C'est plutot le contraire avec l'arrivée prochaine du HD DVD et du BlueRay...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutot le contraire avec l'arrivée prochaine du HD DVD et du BlueRay...



Ben ça promêt ...


----------



## chrisphilrom (3 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Hallucinant oui ... je suis totalement de ton avis
> 
> On peut y ajouter le bridage de la carte video au lieu de la laisser en "dual screen" et de s'en vanter
> 
> ...



 
Tu me traduis ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Février 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu me traduis ?



Je voulais simplement dire que contrairment au monde PC où on use de toutes les astuces possibles pour valoriser (souvent avec exagération) les caractéristiques des composantes du PC, Apple lui fait le contraire et annonce des caratéristiques en dessous de leurs réalités .. 

exemples :

- L'annonce de plus faibles possibliltés du superdrive (uniquement des DVD-R!!)
- Le bridage volontaire des possiblilités de la carte video (suppression de la fonction pourtant existante du screen sharing)
etc... etc ...

La stratégie de Apple semble être de miser sur la sécurité .. ils préfèrent brider ou canaliser l'usage des éléments qu'ils ont séléctionner

exemples:
graver à grande vitesse peut poser des problèmes ... donc on bride ces vitesses
graver des DVD tous formats peut poser des problèmes .... on bride
Afficher deux écrans en screen sharing peut poser problème ... on bride

A y réfléchir je trouve finallement honnête de leur part de ne nous proposer que des solutions fiables plutôt que nous foutre des problèmes dans les pattes en nous laissant pousser les performances dans  les cordes

exemples:
On ne laisse pas le choix à l'utillisateur d'overclocker les cartes car possiblité de problèmes (j'ai déjà donné dans les pc)
On ne laisse pas le choix des vitesses de gravure exagèrées car possibilité de problèmes (j'ai déjà donné dans les pc)

Bref Apple est plus modeste et a une politique finallement plus saine et intelligente
J'adhère!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On ne laisse pas le choix des vitesses de gravure exagèrées car possibilité de problèmes (j'ai déjà donné dans les pc)
> 
> Bref Apple est plus modeste et a une politique finallement plus saine et intelligente
> J'adhère!!!



Mouais enfin de là à graver un DVD 8x en 2x y'a une marge :mouais:


----------



## chrisphilrom (3 Février 2005)

Le SD du iMac G5 grave en 4x maxi non ?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2005)

oui pour le matsushita


----------



## Alumineux (4 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde cite des superdrives en terme de DVD Pioneer 104 ... 107 ...
> je ne vois personnellement pas cela ... mon ImacG5 me renseigne le graveur suivant :
> 
> MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-825
> ...



Je vois qu'on a le même modèle. Le mien est dans un Alubook 17". Le firmware n'est pas encore sorti. Comme beaucoup de monde... j'attends. Voici le lien à suivre de près.


----------



## binou30 (9 Février 2005)

bonjour j ai un probleme impossible de graver des DVD-R sur mon emac

le graveur est un PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-104, les DVD-R sont des memorex 1 a 8x ou des datawrite red V3 4x  j ai meme crashé des DVD-R  4x apple
A chaque fois le soft de gravure  (toast 5 et 6) me dit  errror sense code buffer underrun

je ne grave que de la data quelqu un pourrait me renseigner

j ai lu sur la notice du DVD-R je lis que je doit upgrader le firmware  du lecteur qui est a 1x 2x pour pouvoir accepter des 8x

a noter qu il me rest 3 Go disponible sur le HD

merci d avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

binou30 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j ai un probleme impossible de graver des DVD-R sur mon emac
> 
> le graveur est un PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-104, les DVD-R sont des memorex 1 a 8x ou des datawrite red V3 4x  j ai meme crashé des DVD-R  4x apple
> A chaque fois le soft de gravure  (toast 5 et 6) me dit  errror sense code buffer underrun
> ...



Le code "buffer underrun signifie que les données n'arrivent pas assez vite au graveur. Le problème n'est donc pas le graveur, mais la source des données. Il faut graver moins vite ou optimiser le débit des données (défragmentation du disque dur par exemple, ou réserver une partition QUE pour la gravure de DVD, reformattée à chaque fois).


----------



## endavent (12 Février 2005)

Alumineux a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on a le même modèle. Le mien est dans un Alubook 17". Le firmware n'est pas encore sorti. Comme beaucoup de monde... j'attends. Voici le lien à suivre de près.



Alors ça veut dire que tous les Imac G5 n'ont pas le même graveur DVD ?

J'ai aussi le 825, est-ce qu'il :
- est mieux ou moins bien que le Pioneer ?
- peut graver les DVD+R (j'ai lu que oui plus haut mais je ne sais pas si la personne avait ce graveur ou le Pioneer)

Ouf, je commence à y voir plus clair

-------------------------------------------------------
Nouveau Switcheur Imac G5 17" 768 Mo 160Go/Airport (parce qu'une des barettes Macway de 512 Mo était défectueuse...)


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

tous les imacs G5 superdrive ont un matshita UJ-825 il me semble.
Sur ce graveuur le DVD+R a marché chez moi (avec quelques plantades quelques fois mais je sais pas si c'etait du au graveur ou a toiast).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> tous les imacs G5 superdrive ont un matshita UJ-825 il me semble.



A priori, non, il semble que certains aient le fameux DVR 117 de Pioneer (celui qu'une mise à jour du firmware permet de reconfigurer en DVR 108 double couche).


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

il me semblait que la personne qui avait fais circulé cette info c'etait trompée et avait confondu avec un Powermac Mono 1,8 Ghz.
en tout cas j'en ai 2 (probleme sur le premier) et toujours un matshita.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> il me semblait que la personne qui avait fais circulé cette info c'etait trompée et avait confondu avec un Powermac Mono 1,8 Ghz.
> en tout cas j'en ai 2 (probleme sur le premier) et toujours un matshita.



A vérifier, mais de toutte façon, tous les G5, i ou PM, peuvent graver les DVD+R/RW déjà les iMac G4 17" le pouvaient.


----------



## endavent (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A vérifier, mais de toutte façon, tous les G5, i ou PM, peuvent graver les DVD+R/RW déjà les iMac G4 17" le pouvaient.



Désolé de te contredire, mais je viens de planter une gravure de DVD+RW avec mon Imac G5 et lecteur Matsushita 825...  Juste après j'ai mis un DVD-RW, et il l'a gravé sans souci .... les 2 gravures effectuées avec Toast 6.0.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te contredire, mais je viens de planter une gravure de DVD+RW avec mon Imac G5 et lecteur Matsushita 825...  Juste après j'ai mis un DVD-RW, et il l'a gravé sans souci .... les 2 gravures effectuées avec Toast 6.0.



Je n'en disconvient pas, mais si tu va voir ici par exemple, tu verra que le problème ne vient pas d'une impossibilité technique au niveau du graveur.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te contredire, mais je viens de planter une gravure de DVD+RW avec mon Imac G5 et lecteur Matsushita 825...  Juste après j'ai mis un DVD-RW, et il l'a gravé sans souci .... les 2 gravures effectuées avec Toast 6.0.



J'ai un Imag20" équipé d'unMatsushita 825

Chez moi il grave les DVD+RW (des EMtec)!    

Amicalement
Joseph


----------

